# Question about "Modem Utilization" log



## silvert0ne (Dec 5, 2010)

I have an Actiontec GT701-WG DSL modem with Qwest.
Firmware QW06.5-3.60.3.0.8.6-GT701-WG

I was having an apparent DNS issue the other day (couldn't connet to ww.google.com, but could ping it, and us the ip address in the browser with success.) I've seen this before after installing UBUNU double boot once, so I though it may have something to do with a virtual Ubuntu machine i was working on.

So I was poking around on Actiontec and noticed the "Modem Utilization" area in the menu. I'm not often on there, and this is a new firware version for me, so I've never seen it before. It had an error about a memory over run. It also had list of "sessions" at the bottom that it describes as "Detailed Utilization Log" This had the ip addresses and names of my pcs, as well as the number of active sessions. Refreshing this shows that the number of sessions goes up and down. 

I have a VMWare player that has an ubuntu machine running. This had "StaticIP" as the name under the "PC Utilization Name"

My problem is that occasionally, there is another ip that pops up with a StatiIP that I have no idea about. A whois search shows it comes from a tech school in Finland.

It also seems to be only happening when my VMWare machine is running, but I can't be 100% on that, since it comes an goes, and that could just be coincidence.
There is a port forward on my







ActionTec to the VMWare machine on port 80, but no registered DNS to point anyone there.

I also noticed that the firewall was off on the ActionTec. NAT is on, but I went ahead a turned the firewall on. I don't think I've seen this since I turned the firewall on.


I have a few questions:
1. What can generate these "sessions" and how is it different than the "Active User list" that clearly shows the machines, MAC etc.. on my LAN.
2. Why would a session like this show up? 
3. Any steps I should take to get to the bottom of it? Any major concerns? 

I have trouble with troubleshooting since this thing comes and goes, and there's no logging of it that I can see, so I can't really see a pattern with all the variables, and only a few instances of seeing it.

Thank for any insights


----------



## TalkToQwest (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello Steph from Qwest here, 

The modem sessions are different from the Device List since is shows not only what devices are currently accessing the internet, but how many simultaneous connections they are using. 

As far as why you are seeing the device name "static IP" on you device list is unknown and if turning the firewall on to low - has resolved the issue, then it would have been from an external source and possibly used other means to find the open port 80 on your modem.

Stephanie Lake
Manager, Talk To Qwest Team 

"At Qwest your account information is confidential and protected by law, so I need your permission to access the account.”


----------



## silvert0ne (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Question about "Modem Utilization" log - Actiontec*

Steph,

Thanks for that info.

With the firewall on, I don't think I've seen anymore strange IPs.

Based on that, if I were for keep port 80 forwarding, even with the firewall on, I could expect to see IPs that are accessing the web server on that Active Sessions list, right?


----------



## TalkToQwest (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello, Steph here from Qwest again, 

Upon further verification the Detailed Utilization log shows outbound sessions from devices behind the modem. The open sessions list is not intended to monitor incoming connections, though it may increment outgoing connections depending on what services are being utilized. 

I hope that helps with your question, if you have any further questions or you need additional assistance, you may also reach me directly at [email protected]. 

thank you 

Stephanie Lake
Manager, Talk To Qwest Team 

"At Qwest your account information is confidential and protected by law, so I need your permission to access the account.”


----------

